# '03 Altima 3.5 SE 5Spd <3



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, this is my first venture into the world of Nissan. My past cars:

'07 Honda Ridgeline
'05 Honda Civic
'97 Acura CL

I just purchased a 2003 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE 5 speed. It has the following mods already.

Lowered
Black leather seats in the front.
Painted Eyelids
3000 HID fogs
Short shifter
SE-R tails
Strut bar
Jwt Clutch 
Jwt flywheel
Hotshot headers
Racingline motormount inserts

I've absolutely fallen in love with it. The exhaust needs some work like an o2 sensor and a res but its still incredibly awesome <3


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice find.


----------



## jks2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Nice looking ride.


----------

